

Difficult puzzle game created using JavaScript - coderu
http://coderbyte.com/github/reverse/

======
dalke
I only got to level 4 before I decided to cheat and write a solver.

On game four there's an 11 step solution but it says the fastest possible is
13. The steps, in (col, row) form, are:

    
    
        4,1 / 3,1 / 2,1 / 1,1 / 2,1 / 2,2 / 2,1 / 3,1 / 2,1 / 2,2 / 2,3
    
    

Level 13 says the fastest is 14 but a 12 step solution is:

    
    
        1,3 / 1,4 / 2,4 / 3,4 / 3,5 / 4,5 / 5,5 / 5,4 / 4,4 / 3,4 / 4,4 / 4,3
    

Level 14 can be solved in 21 steps, not 25:

    
    
        1,3 / 2,3 / 1,3 / 1,4 / 1,5 / 2,5 / 3,5 / 4,5 / 4,4 / 4,3 / 5,3 / 5,2 / 5,1 / 4,1 / 5,1 / 5,2 / 5,3 / 4,3 / 4,4 / 4,5 / 4,4
    

Level 16 can be solved in 14 steps, not 20.

Level 19 can be solved in 12, not 14.

Level 23 can be solved in 15, not 17.

Level 30 can be solved in 13 not 15.

It then told me that I need at least 26 perfect solution to unlock level 31.
Which is annoying since none of my solutions are worse than what it expects.

I can see how it's a challenging game, and I'm impressed by how just a few
squares can lead to so much complexity. But whoever coded it should have
allowed for the possibility of someone beating the presumed best score.

